# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Solar in Western Australia

## perthnovice

Looking for a contractor to install a solar system that will supply 90-100% to my house also putting. solar hot water system and would like same person to do both if possible  
Cheers
Neil

----------


## Oldsaltoz

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=S...EMqN8Qfbn4GwCA

----------

